# Wolf? or dog? provo canyon taken yesterday



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Heard this is suppose to be proof that wolves are here...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Source?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Its on rack em up... i know of the source but its not a friend or anything.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

would a wolf stand there long enough for some to stop the car and take a picture?


(I don't think they even do that in Yellowstone!)


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think it's _"proof"_ of anything other than an image existing of a wolf-like canine standing off the side of a road in the mountains east of Provo.

It's difficult to judge size from the photo, but it looks a bit too small and comfortable with the vehicle having stopped to be a wolf. Other supposed wolves have been spotted numerous times in the Diamond Fork / Hobble Creek area, but they've subsequently turned out to be large, feral domestic dogs or wolf-dog hybrids. Given the close proximity of Provo Canyon, my best guess would be that it's a dog. Even so, it's something definitely worth investigating if the photo is actually legitimate. I could be a wolf, I suppose, but I have serious doubts.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a coyote to me. Did they shoot it?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Dog. The head is small, relative to the body, like you would expect to see with a malamute/wolf hybrid. There are a lot of hybrid traits visible. 

Also, lone and dispersing wolves, like we have in Utah are very shy. Curious, but shy. We have some wolves in Utah, I dont think that is one of them.

This would be a good time of year to see wolves though.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Source" needs to take a lesson on identification before stirring the pot. 

Had to be someones joke...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I believe I have seen that animal before........... It came to the office a while ago to be "fixed". //dog//


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

If it was "fixed", that is one way to control the population!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks alot like my old husky mix I had 10 years ago. Best dog ever!:rip:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We need a trail cam video.

Uh....the guy's driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> We need a trail cam video.
> 
> Uh....the guy's driving on the wrong side of the road.


Good point, it wasn't Provo area at all, it must be the UK or Aussie land!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've seen wolves in Alberta, Alaska, Wyoming, Yukon and Idaho. That ain't a woof! Taint no way a woof would stand by the road and pose for a picture.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great way to stir he pot but I dont think its a wolf personally. There is no way someone could just pull over and take a picture like that. I think it is someone's pet


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a lot like my daughters Husky. That is not a Wolf


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

A wolf wouldnt just stand there and wait for you to take a picture. Whoever owns this dog better be careful, if I saw it in the woods without a collar on i'd nail him.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree with Alpo fed Husky. I think I see a collar..


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a dog, I have a buddy thats a UCSO Deputy that has a picture of the owner and the dog by his truck at the trail head on the same day the pic was taken.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't we just call it a wolf? 


After all, this is an outdoor forum; we should never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.

.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Good point Goob, what I meant to say was I have friend thats a deputy that has a picture of the "Wolf" attacking an individual at the trail head.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Good point Goob, what I meant to say was I have friend thats a deputy that has a picture of the "Wolf" attacking an individual at the trail head.


Yikes!

.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a Siberian Husky to me. -O,-


----------

